
A Proofless Introduction to Information Theory - rndn
http://jeremykun.com/2015/02/16/a-proofless-introduction-to-information-theory/
======
quarterwave
This is an excellent 'road map' to the two key theorems of information theory.

The focus on decoding complexity in the noisy coding theorem is particularly
welcome. A separate article amplifying just this aspect (error exponent,
Pareto complexity, etc) would be welcome.

